# Local hacks



## BostonBull (Jan 21, 2008)

There was a company from ME in my neighborhood 2 weeks ago. They had an old linesman truck that advertised 36' bucket service on the side. They were doing door to door sales. They wore NO PPE, chipped onto the ground, and were attrocious!

Take a look...........


----------



## Birds-Eye (Jan 21, 2008)

*Woa!*

That is impressively bad. It's seems someone would have to purposely try to do such a pizz-poor Job :jawdrop:


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

You know part of my wants to throw up at first glance....but the other hand...it makes you feel sad inside. 

Reason 1. The poor trees, might as well now been removed. 

Reason 2. The poor homeowners who just lost, to what i want to assume was once some good looking trees. 

People like that should be shot..on sight. That is horrible. 

I dont no, how someone can walk away and feel good, let alone a homeowner say ok, i am gonna pay you. 

Man o man...that is bad. 

Canyon


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 21, 2008)

The sad thing is people will allow anyone on the property to work on their trees without checking any credentials at all, simply look for cheap price. That work was done cheap but it will cost the homeowner in the long run.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 21, 2008)

They had to really try to mess up the trees that bad. 

Even for hack work, that's some messed up :censored: 

Hard to believe someone actually got paid for that....


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 21, 2008)

*i usually don't wear PPE but..............*

i'd never do work like that.that is just sad and tells you what they care about.$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like some of the stuff we see around here with the line clearance guys as well as a lot of hacks working the storm right now. I have had two potential clients ask me to hat rack trees for them and leave a 12 and 20 foot pole and stubbed limbs. I guess they think that that will save them some big money or something. I told both that I wouldn't put my name on work like that. So far they are both still on the line...


----------



## John464 (Jan 21, 2008)

what the heck is the purpose of that? Id love to hear what that homeowner wanted and what the contractor believed he was doing. That has got to be a removal. Perhaps the amatuer will be back tomorrow to finish?


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 21, 2008)

Noone has commented on the disposal of their waste (chips). At the base of a city owned tree 4' deep!

They did a bunch of other trees in the area, and they all look the same. My neighbor said they come around every year.

The co. name is great too, perfect for them. But posting it may be in poor form.....


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2008)

Let me guess... Affordable Tree... "30% off before we even look at your tree"...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 21, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> Noone has commented on the disposal of their waste (chips). At the base of a city owned tree 4' deep!
> 
> They did a bunch of other trees in the area, and they all look the same. My neighbor said they come around every year.
> 
> *The co. name is great too, perfect for them. But posting it may be in poor form..... *



c'mon BB...you've got to tell us now....


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 21, 2008)

tree md said:


> Looks like some of the stuff we see around here with the line clearance guys as well as a lot of hacks working the storm right now. I have had two potential clients ask me to hat rack trees for them and leave a 12 and 20 foot pole and stubbed limbs. I guess they think that that will save them some big money or something. I told both that I wouldn't put my name on work like that. So far they are both still on the line...



I'm cleaning up a co-op right now that suffered from the likes of such hack clearance guys from last cycle. I see the results of this kind of work every day. 

The sad thing is that these trees will most likely survive and look hideous!

If it were my neighborhood I'd find out where they are at, and what they are up to, and try and head them off at the pass. Or write a letter to the editor, or something. 

There has to be something one can do!!


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> Noone has commented on the disposal of their waste (chips). At the base of a city owned tree 4' deep!
> 
> They did a bunch of other trees in the area, and they all look the same. My neighbor said they come around every year.
> 
> The co. name is great too, perfect for them. But posting it may be in poor form.....



The trees are city owned?? 

Chips are just piled on the side walk???

I have chipped into driveways...then cleaned it up and made it a nice pile. But that is request upon the homeowner....but big thing...i make that pile look very neat.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'm cleaning up a co-op right now that suffered from the likes of such hack clearance guys from last cycle. I see the results of this kind of work every day.
> 
> The sad thing is that these trees will most likely survive and look hideous!
> 
> ...



Why is this of line clearance??? I know i am about to make generalizations so anyone here who does line clearance please dont take offense...i know not everyone is like this. 

But. 

Most trees that we see like this...are they done by untrained hacks...the pictures in this forum, have no shape, no proper cuts or anything. Just trying to understand??


----------



## Industry (Jan 21, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Why is this of line clearance??? I know i am about to make generalizations so anyone here who does line clearance please dont take offense...i know not everyone is like this.
> 
> But.
> 
> Most trees that we see like this...are they done by untrained hacks...the pictures in this forum, have no shape, no proper cuts or anything. Just trying to understand??



I will step to the plate on this. First, I will say that my trees do NOT look like that though. What you get from line clearance(and remember we are all making generalizations here) is Production work. How many trees do you have to trim as a residential guy in a day? 10? 20? I trim somewhere between 20 and 100 trees a day. 5 or 6 days a week. I sometimes trim them (reluctantly) to the homeowners specs( ie., trim, no removals on trees that should ABSOLUTELY come down). I do it 3 feet from Phase, and I do it fast(remember that number of trims). So, you want proper cuts 100% of the time? here are your steps to getting there:
1- Call the town together at the Town hall and tell all the homeowners that we are going to trim the trees they BELIEVE are theirs(even if they are in the towns ROW) in a way that is good for the tree. If we can't do so and stay within safe spec for the utility lines the tree will be removed.
2- Call your local utility company and tell them that you don't care how much it will cost on your next power bill, you want the trim budget increased, and ALL trim moved to T+M (that's time and material rates as opposed to unit based rates for the un-initiated out there). This is of course assuming you have more pull with your utility than most folks do.

After these two steps are completed you can tell all the trimmers out there working for S**T money (vs. res. guys) that they had BETTER care about the health and well being of each and every tree they come across or ELSE. 
I guess I'm just anxious to see how far anyone gets into the process.


Josh
(the jaded Utility _Hack_)


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

Industry said:


> I will step to the plate on this. First, I will say that my trees do NOT look like that though. What you get from line clearance(and remember we are all making generalizations here) is Production work. How many trees do you have to trim as a residential guy in a day? 10? 20? I trim somewhere between 20 and 100 trees a day. 5 or 6 days a week. I sometimes trim them (reluctantly) to the homeowners specs( ie., trim, no removals on trees that should ABSOLUTELY come down). I do it 3 feet from Phase, and I do it fast(remember that number of trims). So, you want proper cuts 100% of the time? here are your steps to getting there:
> 1- Call the town together at the Town hall and tell all the homeowners that we are going to trim the trees they BELIEVE are theirs(even if they are in the towns ROW) in a way that is good for the tree. If we can't do so and stay within safe spec for the utility lines the tree will be removed.
> 2- Call your local utility company and tell them that you don't care how much it will cost on your next power bill, you want the trim budget increased, and ALL trim moved to T+M (that's time and material rates as opposed to unit based rates for the un-initiated out there). This is of course assuming you have more pull with your utility than most folks do.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the insight. 

I dont no if i really said it in my first post there...i dont do line clearing...never have...respect anyone who has, i dont like working that close to electricity...just a personal thing. So thanks for the insight...it makes some sense. 

I know doing that many trees in a day cuts arent gonna be perfect every time...we are human. 

I was more baseing my statement of the picture's. 

Canyon 

I respect just about anyone who does line clearing.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 22, 2008)

Just the box elder under the lines is city owned. They did a cherry tree on the other corner, city owned, and made shoddy cuts there as well. The pine is over the garage, yard, and fence.

What a shame. The BoxElder MAY bounceback and sucker out. Judging from the HUGE sucker thatis already on the back side there was some moronic trimming done there before. But its not going to do so well with 4' of chips at the base of the tree.


----------



## lxt (Jan 22, 2008)

That is unsightly & just plain wrong!! around here Line clearance guys trim to a strict specification & when done would look nothing like what was posted, I would complain to the city!! has to be an ordinance or something regarding the cleanup aspects, If not!! then for spite everyone should just chip onto city row`s......bet that would get something done!!

shame this goes on almost everywhere, there do need to be standards, license, certs or something put into place to prevent this type of work Legally!!

LXT................


----------



## Sprig (Jan 22, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> They had to really try to mess up the trees that bad.
> 
> Even for hack work, that's some messed up :censored:
> 
> Hard to believe someone actually got paid for that....


+2...... Yikes! :censored:


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 22, 2008)

lxt said:


> That is unsightly & just plain wrong!! around here Line clearance guys trim to a strict specification & when done would look nothing like what was posted, I would complain to the city!! has to be an ordinance or something regarding the cleanup aspects, If not!! then for spite everyone should just chip onto city row`s......bet that would get something done!!
> 
> shame this goes on almost everywhere, there do need to be standards, license, certs or something put into place to prevent this type of work Legally!!
> 
> LXT................



once again this was not performed by line clearance Arborists. This was a Tree Service.


----------



## lxt (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just making that reply to industry about the Line clearance guys, I did realize that was the work of local tree clowns, still a shame no matter who performed the work, I wouldnt of thought that would happen in your neck of the woods Boston, you guys seem to have some better regulation & standards out your way!! 


Take care Be safe!

LXT...........


----------



## Evan629 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'd pay to see a trained monkey do a better job


----------



## treemandan (Jan 22, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> Noone has commented on the disposal of their waste (chips). At the base of a city owned tree 4' deep!
> 
> They did a bunch of other trees in the area, and they all look the same. My neighbor said they come around every year.
> 
> The co. name is great too, perfect for them. But posting it may be in poor form.....



I am not sure of the rules but if its not against them I feel it ok to post the name of the company. You would be closer to getting an answer to the reason they did the job the way they did. In fact I would think it just fine to call the company and ask about it. It would give them a oppurtunity to defend themselves which is nicer than poking fun behind their backs. If you are that animate about it that it would be your duty to question them personally and head on. I think it more in poor form to do it without them knowing it. Who knows, you might bring them around, hell they might bring you around. Whatever the outcome it would be a good learning experience for everybody. Of course if you did do it I suggest trying to be nice about before you hear their reasoning. If you want I'll do it.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 22, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> They had an old linesman truck that advertised 36' bucket service on the side.



You know, maybe that is why these trees were topped so low-anything over 36' is out of reach.



Industry said:


> After these two steps are completed you can tell all the trimmers out there working for S**T money (vs. res. guys) that they had BETTER care about the health and well being of each and every tree they come across or ELSE.
> I guess I'm just anxious to see how far anyone gets into the process.



Industry, you ever think of getting out of line clearance and going to residential? Three years of row was more than enough for me.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont like naming names. I will question them if/when they come around again....


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 22, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> once again this was not performed by line clearance Arborists. This was a Tree Service.



I wouldn't give them that much credit...let's call it a Tree _Disservice_.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 22, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Why is this of line clearance??? I know i am about to make generalizations so anyone here who does line clearance please dont take offense...i know not everyone is like this.
> 
> But.
> 
> Most trees that we see like this...are they done by untrained hacks...the pictures in this forum, have no shape, no proper cuts or anything. Just trying to understand??



Sorry man, I miscommunicated.

What I was driving at is that I, being a foreman on a line clearance crew, see this kind of hack aftermath daily with the co-op that we are contracted to. 

The last "line clearance" company on the previous cycle produced this caliber of workmanship, or rather, lack thereof. This has caused me and my crew to try and clean up things best we can and still make our numbers. That we do without excuse or hackery.

If you're going to take the time to cut...cut it right.

Sometimes we can make the best of it and leave a tree in such a way that you'd never know that hacks had a hand in it, other times there is little left to work with.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Go all the way or don't go*

It is my opinion but if you take a step to post pictures and call someone out you should direct your thoughts to an actuall person or company. You might find you actuall make a difference when the smoke clears. Besides, its rather juvenile to go about it any other way. I don't see what so wrong with naming the company. I have a list a of jackasses I would like to post. Can I ?

Josh the jaded guy makes a very good point; who is going to pay for the extra work ? It is just not feasible to think that people will be happy to pay extra and most don't care. Don't get me wrong, I don't think it right to leave that pile of crap on someones front door but as far as the trees go it seems like protocol. At least the job wasn't done with one of those machines that lifts up a grinding unit and chomps down leaving splintered remains( the kind of machine on the cover of Arbor Age). Its city work and the city runs out of money fast. On average my guess is a small city has less than 50,000 on hand to deal with the trees. They have to make it go as far as possible. 
You , on the other hand, are mostly residential tree workers and there is no comparison. The objectives are way different and so is the task. Some might think that these "hacks" did a good job if you look at what was the goal; to clear the lines. That's it, and they did. If it was there objective to prune those trees properly and they were paid for it, we probably wouldn't see so much "hack". Most likely the reason you see this company around all the time its because they deliver what the city wants and can afford. 

If you really want to make a change you should be more subjective, outreach to people who run the show, draw up a game plan and work with them. Personally, if the power is on I can't complain. KUDOS to a job, well, done. Just make sure them sob's don't come around my property.


----------



## DonnyO (Jan 22, 2008)

*Fng*

welcome to AS new guy.....


----------



## treemandan (Jan 22, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> I dont like naming names. I will question them if/when they come around again....



Which do you dislike more? Naming names or horrid tree work. I am thinking that the city pays these guys and its most likely an open bid every year. Put in a bid and see what happens. Talk about people who take the lowest price, you can't beat the city on that one. Around here Promark bid 9 a day for 3 guys and whatever equipment is needed. The city ran out of money in 40 days. Most companies can't work for 9 a day, there is a ton of work that still needs done and Promark is actually a good company.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 23, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Which do you dislike more? Naming names or horrid tree work. I am thinking that the city pays these guys and its most likely an open bid every year. Put in a bid and see what happens. Talk about people who take the lowest price, you can't beat the city on that one. Around here Promark bid 9 a day for 3 guys and whatever equipment is needed. The city ran out of money in 40 days. Most companies can't work for 9 a day, there is a ton of work that still needs done and Promark is actually a good company.



Tree man, I will say it one more time because I know you DID NOT read the entire thread!

THIS WORK WAS DONE BY A PRIVATE TREE Co., NOT WORKING FOR THE CITY!!!!!!!!!



The city tree was hacked ILLEGALLY, and the mulch volcano at the base was dumped ILLEGALLY. Not to mention all work was done unethically. The number on the truck rings to a cell phone which the mailbox is full. They are from a part of ME, which is 4 hours by car to get to. I have a feeling it was fake info and they registered in another state for insurance purposes.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 23, 2008)

I would sue the city for hiring such incompetent workers..........


----------



## Themadd1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I always love the fly by night tree companies. They always seem to leave a path of destruction that I get calls about a year or two later. 

There is nothing worse than having to clean up someone elses mess. i have had a few trees that needed yearly prunings to get back on track. 

I will admit when "concerned" customers call us, after hack jobs, I always wonder why they didnt think about in the first place. I know I know, cheap is good the first time. Then I come around and charge more money to get the tree back to a healthy state. 

I already told the story of going to the parents house and seeing a 30" diameter beech tree absolutely destroyed, (that was line clearance) but everywhere I go I see more and more of this type pruning. I just ticks me off. 

More money and boost to my rep after these guys come through. Unfortunately, they still seem to get work in the area.


----------



## Industry (Jan 23, 2008)

I would like to apologize for the way my post came across. I don't hate on the res. guys. I would love to do res. work, but the number of companies here that do it prohibits it.(I'm not sure the market would support another) I understand that the Original poster was not jabbing at Utility guys, only Morons with saws who don't understand the fundamentals of tree work. On the other hand though, some guys do not have enough business to refuse work when a customer demands it. I'm not saying that that was the case for sure here, but it is a possibility. anyway, I just wanted to be sure that everyone knows I wasn't just trying to add fuel to the Res. VS Utility fire.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 23, 2008)

tree md said:


> Let me guess... Affordable Tree... "30% off before we even look at your tree"...



We got a chuckle from those signs too. Even the young guys could not understand it. 
30% off your lowest current bid??? 
I raise my price 40% so I can give you 30%?


----------



## diltree (Jan 23, 2008)

There were some guys from Maine in our area doing the same thing. In fact they called us and tried to sub a crane job to us, when we said we wanted the money up front they disappeared; I wonder if it was the same crew?


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 23, 2008)

diltree said:


> There were some guys from Maine in our area doing the same thing. In fact they called us and tried to sub a crane job to us, when we said we wanted the money up front they disappeared; I wonder if it was the same crew?



Yes it was...........:censored: 

They are taking over New England watch out!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> Tree man, I will say it one more time because I know you DID NOT read the entire thread!
> 
> THIS WORK WAS DONE BY A PRIVATE TREE Co., NOT WORKING FOR THE CITY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




No you did not specify the details of who hired them or what they were told to do by whoever is paying them, clearly. 
Yes I did read the entire thread ,please don't be so rude. I am not trying to start a pissing contest with you. You were vague. I know many tree co's who do contract work for line clearance on the city's tab, I thought we were talking about something along those lines.
My guess is a very cantakerous old man lives in that property, doesn't have a lot of money and most likely hates that box elder. I can hear him saying" just blow the chips on the tree, maybe it will die and the city will have to take it down!". I guess the pines were to close to messing up his pool house (tarp)and cruising yatch(tub) he's got there and only had short funds to ensure the saftey of his prized possesions. But I don't know the entire story and never will. Not all is good, not all is fair, not all is clear to the eye.
I am not trying to be mean but honestly to me you sound a little uhmm crazy with the all the 'ILLEGAL' hootin about the crappy elder that has been hacked up by one tree guy after the next all its life. It looks like all that was done this time was to cut back some limbs to get them out of the homeowners face. The city was probably long overdue in doing it for the guy or sometimes not at all leaving it for the homeowner to deal with. Which he did, most likely the best he could. 
Why don't you try this? Knock on the guys door, let him know who you are, what you do and ask a few questions. If you don't be so bullish you might make some progress in your plight. I'll bet if you don't try the hardsell and maybe give him your card with a 50. 00 coupon the next guy he hires will be you. It also is good to have a little brochure to give visual aid to your exemplary skills. He will either thank you and be your new "friend" or chase you off. Either way, you would be really putting up for what you believe in. Which, I take, it is good tree work.
The Christians used to kill you if you didn't believe them. I think now they have learned that "nice"attracts more business. 
I don't want to start trouble with you but I dare you to try knocking on that guys door.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2008)

DonnyO said:


> welcome to AS new guy.....



Well maybe I lied about reading the entire thread. I just missed this little post completly.

Thank you sir and good day to you as well.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 23, 2008)

treemandan said:


> No you did not specify the details of who hired them or what they were told to do by whoever is paying them, clearly.
> Yes I did read the entire thread ,please don't be so rude. I am not trying to start a pissing contest with you. You were vague. I know many tree co's who do contract work for line clearance on the city's tab, I thought we were talking about something along those lines.
> My guess is a very cantakerous old man lives in that property, doesn't have a lot of money and most likely hates that box elder. I can hear him saying" just blow the chips on the tree, maybe it will die and the city will have to take it down!". I guess the pines were to close to messing up his pool house (tarp)and cruising yatch(tub) he's got there and only had short funds to ensure the saftey of his prized possesions. But I don't know the entire story and never will. Not all is good, not all is fair, not all is clear to the eye.
> I am not trying to be mean but honestly to me you sound a little uhmm crazy with the all the 'ILLEGAL' hootin about the crappy elder that has been hacked up by one tree guy after the next all its life. It looks like all that was done this time was to cut back some limbs to get them out of the homeowners face. The city was probably long overdue in doing it for the guy or sometimes not at all leaving it for the homeowner to deal with. Which he did, most likely the best he could.
> ...



I felt I was fairly clear in post number 1 of this thread. I wasn't aware that i should spell it out.

I have never seen a car in the driveway, garage is full of junk so I know its not in there. When I do see some sign of life I will knock and try to inform them. I too have a feeling its an old man who could careless and will most likely tell me to Piss off.

As for the ILLEGAL stuff, is it not illegal in your community? MA has very strict tree laws and ordinances. Why not enforce them? Is it only OK to enforce them on certain people and not others? Sounds kinda liberal to me  

I hope I didn't come off BULLish to you? I just get frustrated with people nitpicking posts........


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> There was a company from ME in my neighborhood 2 weeks ago. They had an old linesman truck that advertised 36' bucket service on the side. They were doing door to door sales. They wore NO PPE, chipped onto the ground, and were attrocious!
> 
> Take a look...........



Nope, not very explicit. The pictures do show some poor workmanship I agree. Nitpicking was not my intent either, sorry you feel that way. I do not feel as though I was nitpicking, I feel that you are and that's ok. A high level of ethics would demand it as would a obsessed lunatic. What I am saying is; try to see all the angles, be detailed( what did the trees look like before?), 
and try to be reasonable. You and I both know the guy that lives in that house would not be able to afford you unless he sold his dialysis machine.


----------



## diltree (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think this is about whether the "old man" had to sell his dialysis machine to pay for this pruning or not. Its more about what ever he did pay to for this job was a rip off because the pruning practices caused more harm then good.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2008)

diltree said:


> I don't think this is about whether the "old man" had to sell his dialysis machine to pay for this pruning or not. Its more about what ever he did pay to for this job was a rip off because the pruning practices caused more harm then good.



I know, the pines looked hacked and for no apparent reason, but there is a reason hacks were chosen to do this job. At this point it would only be speculation; what do you think the reason is?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> I felt I was fairly clear in post number 1 of this thread. I wasn't aware that i should spell it out.
> 
> I have never seen a car in the driveway, garage is full of junk so I know its not in there. When I do see some sign of life I will knock and try to inform them. I too have a feeling its an old man who could careless and will most likely tell me to Piss off.
> 
> ...


 
If there is a judge who would pass judgement based on your first post I hope I am never in his juristiction. When you see work like this find solstice in your own convictions. And of course feel free to take the actions that a guy of your caliber would feel proper.


----------



## diltree (Jan 23, 2008)

I would say the guys knocked on the old mans door and Scammed him. Proclaiming that they where arborists when in reality they where a few guys witha a habit and a need to make some Quick cash in a town where no one knew the true nature of their business.


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 23, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I know, the pines looked hacked and for no apparent reason, but there is a reason hacks were chosen to do this job. At this point it would only be speculation; what do you think the reason is?



The reason they where chosen is because the homeowner probabaly did not know any better.. They probably did it for there Bar/liquior bill for that week. 
It is a shame the they paid somebody to do that to there trees. They will never recover from that, I see piss poor uneducated work like that in my town all the time. But what can you do? I just try to educate my customers as you should about the princables of proper pruning, and hope its not all about the lowest price to them.. Because you get what you pay for in my book.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 24, 2008)

diltree said:


> I would say the guys knocked on the old mans door and Scammed him. Proclaiming that they where arborists when in reality they where a few guys witha a habit and a need to make some Quick cash in a town where no one knew the true nature of their business.



I don't wish to sound like a lawyer but, speculation, speculation, speculation. I can't believe a reasonable person would say that with no proof whatsoever... although I guess it is possible that he was scammed.
BB, you took the time to take and post the pictures and its very clear that your motive is driven by your dedication; do you think you could do what I asked and get the whole story? I know its only one instance and there are many more hacks out there to reckon with but it seems you have a lead on one and a chance to turn this around to work for YOU. 
I would knock and say" hello so and so, I noticed you just had your trees trimmed and want to ask you some questions concerning your satisfaction. Would you take the time to talk to me?" I know you don't really care about his satisfaction at this point and the 50.00 cuopon is just a hook but you would open the lines of communication. Either he chases you off or you embed yourself deeper in the community. You might just get more of a lead on the hat rack rat hacks and be in a better position to run them out. I have done it before and I have to say it has been worth it either way. Also let us know what you find out.
I swear to GOD this guy's brother lives down the road from me and if I drive by and see a limb that has fallen across the drive I chip it for FREE. The guy is on his deathbed practically and the place is a mess. The community knows its my truck there and they know the old man. They are warmed to me and now use my services for which I am paid. I just killed 2 with 1, the hacks aren't needed, neither is the yellow page ad.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 24, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I don't wish to sound like a lawyer but, speculation, speculation, speculation. I can't believe a reasonable person would say that with no proof whatsoever... although I guess it is possible that he was scammed.
> BB, you took the time to take and post the pictures and its very clear that your motive is driven by your dedication; do you think you could do what I asked and get the whole story? I know its only one instance and there are many more hacks out there to reckon with but it seems you have a lead on one and a chance to turn this around to work for YOU.
> I would knock and say" hello so and so, I noticed you just had your trees trimmed and want to ask you some questions concerning your satisfaction. Would you take the time to talk to me?" I know you don't really care about his satisfaction at this point and the 50.00 cuopon is just a hook but you would open the lines of communication. Either he chases you off or you embed yourself deeper in the community. You might just get more of a lead on the hat rack rat hacks and be in a better position to run them out. I have done it before and I have to say it has been worth it either way. Also let us know what you find out.
> I swear to GOD this guy's brother lives down the road from me and if I drive by and see a limb that has fallen across the drive I chip it for FREE. The guy is on his deathbed practically and the place is a mess. The community knows its my truck there and they know the old man. They are warmed to me and now use my services for which I am paid. I just killed 2 with 1, the hacks aren't needed, neither is the yellow page ad.



Ill tell you the whole story. 

There was a company from ME in my neighborhood 2 weeks ago. They had an old linesman truck that advertised 36' bucket service on the side. They were doing door to door sales. 
That is the same thing that I said in my first post. How is that not clear that they were looking for quick money, and they were NOT working for the city?

The pines were big beautiful and healthy looking before. Had some bones in them but nothing major. The Boxelder was hacked by the line trimmers years ago, but now it looks like it might be on its last leg.

I know they were door to door selling because 3 of my neighbors said they were. They pulled up out front gave them their card said we are in the area and wanted to know if you needed any work done. I also know fom talking to a few of my friends, and other employees, that they have been doing this for quite some time.

Any other questions? Would you like to know what my neighbor had to eat that day?


If I had to spell out every post like this I wouldnt post here!


TreemanDan.........do you know what your problem is?





You think too much!

Speculation speculation................this isnt lawyerssite .com


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 24, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> Ill tell you the whole story.
> 
> There was a company from ME in my neighborhood 2 weeks ago. They had an old linesman truck that advertised 36' bucket service on the side. They were doing door to door sales.
> That is the same thing that I said in my first post. How is that not clear that they were looking for quick money, and they were NOT working for the city?
> ...



I wonder why they didn't knock on your door BB?


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jan 24, 2008)

*I lost that job in Worcester*

I had that removal job in Worcesters' burncoat area. 4 hemlocks 1 maple. I told the customer it would be a few weeks due to snow cover, let it melt a bit. No problem. Two weeks later the customer calls and says he found a company that will take care of it asap. I said to myself who is gonna do this job with 2' of snow on the ground? Just so happins that this job is on my plow route for the city. And when do you think they did it. In the middle of that Nor'easter 3 mondays ago. The city plow inspector called me and said some Co. out of Maine is doing the job I was telling him about. So I take a ride by. What a hack. Junk dump truck, little 6" chipper blowing chips in the street (in the middle of a Nor'easter mind you) a bunch of monkeys with no hard hats climbing all over eachother trying to get over the snow banks.
So the owner of this company comes over to one of my trucks (I had 2 trucks on the route so we both went over and watched for a good 1/2 hour laughing our butts off) The guy says "hey buddie where can I get rid of some chips" I said what outfit are you and where are you from? He told me they are from Haverhill. I told him how the customer canceled on me for another company that could do it asap. I said you came all the way to Worcester to do this job in the middle of a blizzard? He said his crew loves a challange. I said I have no idea where to dump chips maybe you should bring them home with you. Next thing you know my inspector calls and says the police are on their way because they are blowing chips in the road. So I said good luck with the job and went back to plowing. Come to find out WPD made them shovel all the chips on the customers property. 
Three days later the company owner calls me and asks how much to "just put the maple on the ground" I laughed and told him I was leaving Sunday for my 2 week family funtime in the suntime coronatime vacation in Mexico. He asked if I know anyone local that could help him out. I told him to call Dillon Tree, they will take good care of you. I havent been by since I got back but I'm pretty sure that maple is still standing.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 24, 2008)

good lord. 

Burncoat st isnt like a bad neighborhood either.. the hacked trees are gonna stand out. 

Some chineese folks were doin there leaves n the beggining of december after all the leaf pickups were done on Lake ave .. just droppin them on the curb when plows were gonna be going by n a few short hrs. basicly they were giving them to there neighbors..

Sure enough the cops came and talked to my boss and I asking if we put them there. Pointed over to the orientals and the cop ent right over there and chewed them out. 

next thing you know theyre fillin plastic garbage bags full of leaves...

I guess they didnt get the memo you need the brown paper yard waste bags to dump them.


They arent gonna call Dillon to drop that maple, they prob didnt bid the job high enough to sub anything out. 



What can be done about these guys? Running around MA hacking trees..


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Hacks Invading Worcester*

I know what this guy got for the job. I asked him. Exactly $50 less than my bid. Does anyone think this clown knows what trees are worth around here. I guarantee he asked my price then cut it by $50. They worked on the 4 hemlocks in the front for 3 days & the maple still stands. I would have finished the job in 10 hrs.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 24, 2008)

*I know this is off topic but....*

any of you guys interested in a job in marlboro? too far outta the way for me! Pm me if interested


----------



## diltree (Jan 24, 2008)

treeslayer666 said:


> I know what this guy got for the job. I asked him. Exactly $50 less than my bid. Does anyone think this clown knows what trees are worth around here. I guarantee he asked my price then cut it by $50. They worked on the 4 hemlocks in the front for 3 days & the maple still stands. I would have finished the job in 10 hrs.




Whats up Russell....nice loader you built bro, that things a sweet backyard machine......and my dad said you bought a new Al-62...how do you like it? we love ours.

That's too bad you got undercut like that, but what else is new in Worcester! We like to stick to shrews bury, where every one knows us, and what we are all about.....repeat customers are the best! 

Il vouch for you though, you run one of the few good companies in our area, but I'm sorry to say we have mostly hacks as competitors.


----------



## DonnyO (Jan 24, 2008)

*dood*

DonnyO and Alpine Jesus would NEVER stand for that s#!t in our backyard! I'd invite them to Southie just for the chance to put them on the bottom of the Fort Point Channel..............


----------



## diltree (Jan 24, 2008)

*Donny and Alpine*

Well you guys are like the Batman and Robin of the tree care industry.....


----------



## DonnyO (Jan 24, 2008)

diltree said:


> Well you guys are like the Batman and Robin of the tree care industry.....




f-n right!


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 24, 2008)

Being new to the site and new to the Country I'm not going to get involved in politics. I am just going to say that it REALLY pisses me off when unskilled monkeys butcher beautiful trees for a fast buck. 

We have the same problem in Scotland, Unimog and Husky 66, no skill...

It pains me to see such a bad job done.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 24, 2008)

Been years since the lines have been cleared in my town and sure enough, after one good storm last fall, a local large tree company came in to clear all the phase lines. What a mess. Hack, hack, hack. I guess in a way though I should be greatful. Next storm a number of trees will be going down as a result and the cleanup is good for me. But what a bad job of cutting. And these aren't just run of the mill guys either. Respected in the area, or at least I thought.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jan 25, 2008)

diltree said:


> Whats up Russell....nice loader you built bro, that things a sweet backyard machine......and my dad said you bought a new Al-62...how do you like it? we love ours.
> 
> That's too bad you got undercut like that, but what else is new in Worcester! We like to stick to shrews bury, where every one knows us, and what we are all about.....repeat customers are the best!
> 
> Il vouch for you though, you run one of the few good companies in our area, but I'm sorry to say we have mostly hacks as competitors.



Timmy...whats new brother. Happy new year to you and the family.
Thanks for the kind words. As far as loosing that job to the hack, this time of year I could care less. I figured it would be a good job for a nice day. But during the season when its time to make the donuts I really get B/S when it happens. Your right about repeat & referral customers they keep us going. Hopefully some of the local hacks are starving right now & will be out of business by spring. 07 was what I refer to as "the year of the cut throats" These guys will just ask the customer for their best price and cut it by a couple bucks. No ethics. When I bid a job I don't ask questions. I simply tell the customer exactly how I will do the job, give them a written estimate, and then the ball is in their court. I have never once made a follow up call, I'm not out to annoy people. I'd probably pick up more work but that's just how I am & I think my customers respect that.
Anyway I love the new AL-62. Its the cats-ass. The height is impressive but the reach blows me away almost daily. We will have to get together & do a coffee or a cold one soon. ----Rusty


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jan 25, 2008)

*This is how the local hacks do it in Worcester*

Here are a couple pics of a job done by one of the major local hack/cutthroats in the Worcester area. The company name is irrelevant, I'm just trying to show what we are dealing with around here.
They do however claim to be "tree specialists" 
What do you guys think?


----------



## diltree (Jan 25, 2008)

treeslayer666 said:


> Here are a couple pics of a job done by one of the major local hack/cutthroats in the Worcester area. The company name is irrelevant, I'm just trying to show what we are dealing with around here.
> They do however claim to be "tree specialists"
> What do you guys think?



Yes...I can see their work is worthy of the label "Tree Specilists"...What a Joke...........
The funny thing there are several guys in the worcester area that do similiar quality work, which is also a joke.

Anyways, I would love to go out and grab a few cold ones with you man that would be cool, I will pm you my number.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 25, 2008)

These hacked up trees aren't even town owned or even in the power lines! Why would a HO ask for that to be done? What would cutting this prenvent or cure? I am always amazed at how gullable HOs can be when it comes to tree work. And whats worse is the guy that did it. How much more would it have taken to just have some pride and talk the HO into taking them down? Anyone that does work like that should be exposed around town. :censored:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2008)

treeslayer666 said:


> I had that removal job in Worcesters' burncoat area. 4 hemlocks 1 maple. I told the customer it would be a few weeks due to snow cover, let it melt a bit. No problem. Two weeks later the customer calls and says he found a company that will take care of it asap. I said to myself who is gonna do this job with 2' of snow on the ground? Just so happins that this job is on my plow route for the city. And when do you think they did it. In the middle of that Nor'easter 3 mondays ago. The city plow inspector called me and said some Co. out of Maine is doing the job I was telling him about. So I take a ride by. What a hack. Junk dump truck, little 6" chipper blowing chips in the street (in the middle of a Nor'easter mind you) a bunch of monkeys with no hard hats climbing all over eachother trying to get over the snow banks.
> So the owner of this company comes over to one of my trucks (I had 2 trucks on the route so we both went over and watched for a good 1/2 hour laughing our butts off) The guy says "hey buddie where can I get rid of some chips" I said what outfit are you and where are you from? He told me they are from Haverhill. I told him how the customer canceled on me for another company that could do it asap. I said you came all the way to Worcester to do this job in the middle of a blizzard? He said his crew loves a challange. I said I have no idea where to dump chips maybe you should bring them home with you. Next thing you know my inspector calls and says the police are on their way because they are blowing chips in the road. So I said good luck with the job and went back to plowing. Come to find out WPD made them shovel all the chips on the customers property.
> Three days later the company owner calls me and asks how much to "just put the maple on the ground" I laughed and told him I was leaving Sunday for my 2 week family funtime in the suntime coronatime vacation in Mexico. He asked if I know anyone local that could help him out. I told him to call Dillon Tree, they will take good care of you. I havent been by since I got back but I'm pretty sure that maple is still standing.



That paints a pretty complete story (still not EVERYTHING) "old linesmans truck" doesn't tell me much. I have things that are old but still in good shape. Bartlett Tree does door to door sales as with SAVE-A TREE. One of Bartlett's salesman knocked on my door and when I asked if he had the permit required for such nonsense he clammed up and left. I told the police. I am a prick I guess. Also have seen chips blown on the ground, common. Hell, these old guys always say" I want that tree topped, I don't care who does it", gotta love those guys. They want, they get (not by me though).

What I don't get is these guys driving all that way and operating like that. Impressive, abosolutey crazy, but impressive. Now I have to see this truck, holy cow! In all the over thinking I do I never would beleive this one unless I saw and heard the full story. Scamming tree work? Do they sleep in the truck? It would be easier (and more understanable) robbing people at gunpoint(and more ethical). Yes, this is a new one for me, sorry I didn't catch on.

So what do you think of my ideas. Capetree seems to agree with me that its a good idea to put companies like this on the block. Nothing like a full frontal I say. One of two things are going to happen( both good). That company will go under or learn. Go about it in a positive polite way and you will come out shining. Be a smart ass and you get nothing. They still talk about what a nice guy Jesus was.

I think a whole new forum should be dedicated just for this one company and they should be invited to join. By the way, if that Bartlett salesman uttered a word as he was leaving I would of knocked him senseless. Door to door went out long ago.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2008)

I saw an ad for a company looking for an estimator, they said they cover a 500 mile territory around NY and NJ. I went to the website and from I gather it is just another hussle. I stopped there because it seemed insane. Want to know the name?


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 25, 2008)

treemandan said:


> That paints a pretty complete story (still not EVERYTHING) "old linesmans truck" doesn't tell me much. I have things that are old but still in good shape. Bartlett Tree does door to door sales as with SAVE-A TREE. One of Bartlett's salesman knocked on my door and when I asked if he had the permit required for such nonsense he clammed up and left. I told the police. I am a prick I guess. Also have seen chips blown on the ground, common. Hell, these old guys always say" I want that tree topped, I don't care who does it", gotta love those guys. They want, they get (not by me though).
> 
> What I don't get is these guys driving all that way and operating like that. Impressive, abosolutey crazy, but impressive. Now I have to see this truck, holy cow! In all the over thinking I do I never would beleive this one unless I saw and heard the full story. Scamming tree work? Do they sleep in the truck? It would be easier (and more understanable) robbing people at gunpoint(and more ethical). Yes, this is a new one for me, sorry I didn't catch on.
> 
> ...




I knocked on my neighbors door earlier this week... There property is bordering another neighbors with several problem trees hanging over the driveway.

I guess id be better off robbing them at gunpoin than doing a removal job to make the driveway safer to park cars in ?

Wow I must really be a hack.. I was just gonna drag the logs & brush home and burn them in the spring. 

Also, you know customers often request that the chips be left for whatever it is they want them for? Chicken coops, gardens etc..

& by the way... Knocking somone senseless for uttering a word? 
Right.

Idk anythin about you but theres always somone bigger and tougher out there. Had you given a person like me a bad attitude youd end up wishing you hadnt.


Theres a time and place for door to door type stuff. Its definitely not out either, and for alot of jobs both the customer wins and the person doing the work does make there money to survive. Big pruning jobs are best left to those who can handle them, removals to those who can do it safely.. its hard to mess up the aesthetics of a flush cut stump.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> I knocked on my neighbors door earlier this week... There property is bordering another neighbors with several problem trees hanging over the driveway.
> 
> I guess id be better off robbing them at gunpoin than doing a removal job to make the driveway safer to park cars in ?
> 
> ...



What ever gets you through you life, its allright. Ya, I would of busted the guy in the head for being a smart ass on my doorstep, anywhere else its allowed. Good thing he kept quiet. One thing I can't stand is an indignant salesman, especially at my door.
Sure, that's what I said, blowing chips on the ground, old trucks, door to door, that doesnt exactly spell hack in my book.
Municpalities often require you to get a permit to knock on doors( a few bucks) that way they know you are out there and its safer. Knocking on your neighbors door is a little differrent. Also burning debris is a little out there but you do what you have to do and I have done the same. I'm sure some people make fun of the way I operate but most don't. Now let me explain my gunpoint anaolgy: if driving 4 hours to work in a snow storm, having the cops show up, being scoffed, doing horrid work and ripping people off is what you do you might as well just start a crime spree the real way.

My one neighbor ask me to cut back a tree growing from another neighbors. I would rather not get involved.

I now know not to make you mad but the fact remains if you put your foot in my door when I try to close it you are going to lose your foot. If you do knock on peoples doors plan on getting your feelings hurt sometime. Sometimes it does pay but in this day you better watch out that someone doesn't uphold their right to chase you off and if you run you mouth while you are being chased off plan on getting more than your feelings hurt.

I surely do not mind re-explaining what I said because of the respect I have for most people but please don't try to pick a fight, it is unprofessional and more hack than anything. By the way what is your level of experience?


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 25, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What ever gets you through you life, its allright. Ya, I would of busted the guy in the head for being a smart ass on my doorstep, anywhere else its allowed. Good thing he kept quiet. One thing I can't stand is an indignant salesman, especially at my door.
> Sure, that's what I said, blowing chips on the ground, old trucks, door to door, that doesnt exactly spell hack in my book.
> Municpalities often require you to get a permit to knock on doors( a few bucks) that way they know you are out there and its safer. Knocking on your neighbors door is a little differrent. Also burning debris is a little out there but you do what you have to do and I have done the same. I'm sure some people make fun of the way I operate but most don't. Now let me explain my gunpoint anaolgy: if driving 4 hours to work in a snow storm, having the cops show up, being scoffed, doing horrid work and ripping people off is what you do you might as well just start a crime spree the real way.
> 
> ...



Im not wicked experienced. People get alot of pride in this industry and I just stay away from it because thats how people get hurt. Id be comfortable with this job because of low risks and I could take my time . Very minor rigging involved. Ive been running a saw for six years though, learning to climb and rig for 2 or so. 

I wouldnt mouth off to anyone looking for work (especially on their property), but I dont take disrespect in person, anywhere. Mostly because I rarely get disrespect in person being 6'3 ~215. I finally lost a fight just last year but it was 50 on 4, It was actually awesome. 

I wasnt tryin to pick an E fight either, its kinda retarded. No possible way to win and anyone involved looks more stupid for it. Sorry if I came off that way. 

I wouldnt call it a crime spree but from an arborists point of view it could easily be seen that way. The people got what they paid for, around here nobody goes with the lowest bid for exactly that reason. 

The last 3 or 4 jobs ive done the customers requested I leave the chips.. which is all the easier for me. Old trucks are better than new trucks in alot of regards too.. I dont follow as to how old a truck is changing its drivers professionalism. 

Maybe letting brush dry and burning its not as common as Id thought... I do it almost every year


----------



## treemandan (Jan 26, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> "I would of busted the guy in the head". LOL



Do you agree or not? I mean some salesman really come on to strong. You say no and they are still there. You tell em to leave and they don't, well...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 26, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Do you agree or not? I mean some salesman really come on to strong. You say no and they are still there. You tell em to leave and they don't, well...



Assault is still assault and you are liable to get a visit from the gendarmes.


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 26, 2008)

treeslayer666 said:


> Here are a couple pics of a job done by one of the major local hack/cutthroats in the Worcester area. The company name is irrelevant, I'm just trying to show what we are dealing with around here.
> They do however claim to be "tree specialists"
> What do you guys think?



Ha, "tree specialists", the only special here is the short bus they took to School.


----------



## diltree (Jan 26, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> I wouldnt mouth off to anyone looking for work (especially on their property), but I dont take disrespect in person, anywhere. Mostly because I rarely get disrespect in person being 6'3 ~215. I finally lost a fight just last year but it was 50 on 4, It was actually awesome




Im 6'2 235.....so what? I think you said it best Mick......

" Idk anythin about you but theres always somone bigger and tougher out there."

and as my father once told me, when I was a young lad, "if you haven't lost a fight, then you probley haven't fought anyone tough yet" 

Any ways respect, disrespect, its all an illusion. You need to learn to respect yourself, by not putting yourself in situations where you may hurt someone, get yourself arrested, or get your self hurt. You also need to respect others, that's the point of this discussion. These clowns have no respect for others in the way they conduct business, going door to door town to town, ruining people trees! Believe it or not, These guys make us all look bad as an industry, that's what makes me upset. Some of the coolest, most intelligent and skilled people I know are arborists and tree guys, and I hate the negative label tree guys get from some people.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 26, 2008)

diltree said:


> I Some of the coolest, most intelligent and skilled people I know are arborists and tree guys, and I hate the negative label tree guys get from some people.



Same here. I cannot understand why so many wish to perpetuate the garbage-picker stereotype with uncouth dress and behavior. The ironic part is they will cry about lack of respect faster then anyone else. 

I'm not going on about uniforms, just dress like the professional they want to be


----------



## treemandan (Jan 26, 2008)

Scots Climber said:


> Ha, "tree specialists", the only special here is the short bus they took to School.



And now they can use that bus as a tree truck.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 26, 2008)

tree md said:


> Looks like some of the stuff we see around here with the line clearance guys as well as a lot of hacks


there is a difference of the two, line clearance guys do it (even though they don't like too) because it has to be done to insure that the power stays on, hacks do it because they know no better or don't give a rats' azz.

but what is seen here, I sure hope they didn't get paid for that crap.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 27, 2008)

A hack is a hack is a hack.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 29, 2008)

diltree said:


> Im 6'2 235.....so what? I think you said it best Mick......
> 
> " Idk anythin about you but theres always somone bigger and tougher out there."
> 
> ...



Ive never really seen or heard much of a negative attitude towards the profession and its people. Probably just havent been in it long enough. 
I think I follow on the respect thing.

Arboriculture must draw larger people in general. Ive always considered myself built large compared to the general public.. here its more like average.
Strength & reach definitely do come in handy.


----------



## diltree (Jan 31, 2008)

You got it, being big and strong comes hand in hand in this industry.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 31, 2008)

diltree said:


> You got it, being big and strong comes hand in hand in this industry.



are you talking about me again dil?

youre the best man!


----------



## DFD34 (Jan 31, 2008)

*I love hacks------NOT!!!!*

Great hack pictures. The sad thing was that these customers probably could have hired a professional, fully insured company for a couple of bucks more and then had the peace of mind that the work would have been done right. These type of people, "hacks", just give the tree industry a bad name. In one of the areas that we work in we see it all the time. Hacks, Hacks Hacks... I will lose a job to a scumbag for 100 or 200 bucks. Sometimes people just go for the cheapest price and that really sucks. It does not matter how much experience you may have, or how great your sales pitch is, or how much professional knowledge you have, or if your insured, or if you have nice shiney equipment. The bottom line is that you are more expensive and that blows my mind sometimes..............DFD34


----------



## joehusker (Jan 31, 2008)

i have not read everyones reply to this thread. i dont have time. i need people to do tree work like this. might sound crazy, it helps my bottom line. we are in this service to create a healthy bottom line. i say let these guys do this type of work and never get called back again. they have very little overhead and dont invest in the people that work for them. they low ball all work for pennies on the dollar, they dont take of customers needs, they do a crappy job and they will be looking for something else to do because educated and properly trained companies will soon wipe them out. it is a great time for this industry because consumers are becoming more educated. we need to look years down the road and provide the influence to younger tree workers. efficient and profitable tree work has left so many behind. i love hacks. improperly trained and poorly trained are hacks. keep hacking, it will put my daughter trough college.


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 31, 2008)

*hacks help and hurt*

well they do mess up trees that will need remedation later... they also drive down prices the public is willing to swallow. Overall I say it is a wash.

DFD34, you sporting american pride turn out gear? My dept just switched to it.


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 1, 2008)

*that's nice work!*



treeslayer666 said:


> Here are a couple pics of a job done by one of the major local hack/cutthroats in the Worcester area. The company name is irrelevant, I'm just trying to show what we are dealing with around here.
> They do however claim to be "tree specialists"
> What do you guys think?



their mother must be proad..i wonder how many carbon credits they earned on that job?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nope*



oldirty said:


> are you talking about me again dil?
> 
> youre the best man!




He was obviously referring to me..........


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 1, 2008)

Like the old saying goes:

Ya get what you pay for. (usually)


----------



## buckbandit (May 17, 2008)

Ok there seems to be argument over who is better, arborists or utility tree workers. The simple fact of the matter is the utility wants to clear their line cheap and fast. So to knock these folks, which I am proud to say I am one of them, is like comparing apples to oranges. I understand that the arborists have great pride in the quality work they do so to does the utility guy when he looks back at how much work he/she did in a day with no line contacts or injuries. Most definitely the work that was done in the pics was atrotious. You'd be surprised what some home owners want you to do, and if that was a utility job than I hope they never award a contract to them again. As for the chips left at the seen of the crime. We often chip into the ditch along rural roads for the utility. Not sure if this was the utilities idea or the companies way of saving money. You'd be surprised how many times the utility will change the contract on you and not allow you to adjust your rates. Lastly, next time you look at a line clearance job, before you shake your head in disgust, look at the rest of the surroundings including other trees that won't be burned to the ground due to maintaining proper line clearance. Hey guys there's room enough in the forest for all of us.


----------



## costello (May 21, 2008)

*a shoud hs used dsopkes*

any individuals involved in any wrongful act should be fined for knowing and wrongful acts.


----------

